# corrys can I put them with mollies and Dainos



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 20 gallon tank I have 3 mollies in the tank I would like to put my 6 abino corry cats and 3 dainos in there would it work or do I need to leave my fish where there at the Danios and corries are in a 10 gallon but I need the 10 gallon for my guppies thanks Diana


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Just don't add them all at once, it may cause a mini cycle.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

The other caveat- if you are adding salt for the mollies, the corys will not like it.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

i wouldn't add corys with mollies beacause of their different water preferences. 
Mollys like hard and alkalinous(even salty) water, corys need soft and acidid.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I've kept corys with both mollys and danios, they will be fine as long as you dont add salt.

I have never worried about water preferences and have had the same corys for 2 yrs+.


----------

